# BMR worksheet



## creekrat (Sep 19, 2013)

I made this worksheet a while back when i was bored.  Just input any info where the font is black.  For the activity level and the meals per day box, just click on it and it gives you a list of the different options.  You choose how many calories you want to consume based on a cut or bulk and you choose your own macro split.  It is a zip file so you will need to use winzip or something similar
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment BMR worksheet.zip


----------



## j2048b (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks creek! Awesome to have!


----------



## 502 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks creek, nice tool to have! You're always helpful brother!


----------



## j2048b (Sep 19, 2013)

creekrat said:


> I made this worksheet a while back when i was bored.  Just input any info where the font is black.  For the activity level and the meals per day box, just click on it and it gives you a list of the different options.  You choose how many calories you want to consume based on a cut or bulk and you choose your own macro split.  It is a zip file so you will need to use winzip or something similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



out of the three formulas for bmr and maintenance which do u and others find the most accurate?

harris-benedict, mifflin-st.jeor or katch-mccardle?

what are the pros and cons to using one over the other? ive read a few times that harris benedict is a catch all for everything but it sometimes is wrong?

so what do people prefer?


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 19, 2013)

Creek, I agree, nice tool brother thanks for posting it up.


----------



## RockShawn (Sep 19, 2013)

Very nice tool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## creekrat (Sep 20, 2013)

I personally use the Katch-McCardle.  To me it makes more sense because it is muscle that burns the energy.  Not sure on the science of it but that is just my $0.02


----------



## j2048b (Sep 20, 2013)

creekrat said:


> I personally use the Katch-McCardle.  To me it makes more sense because it is muscle that burns the energy.  Not sure on the science of it but that is just my $0.02



Ok nice! Thanks creek! Appreciate the spreadsheet as well as the reply


----------

